# Nader is gunna decided who is goingto be president



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

i kno u all think im crazy for sayin that but listen

in the 2000 election, over 75 percent of hte poeple that voted for nader, would of voted for gore there for giving the gor the civtory

in the 2004 election, accorind to the polls, the same percent said they would vote for kerry if they didnt vote for nader and this year nader is expected to get more votes then last year

:beer:


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Good. Nader has never been anything but a spoiler for other people. It's about time for him to balance all the bad things he accomplished in his life.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Balance bad with more bad? I just dont understand :lol:


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

i don't know...you seem to be doing well for yourself MT:

*You continue to post here. You've got to be doing it from somewhere, and i would surmise its your HOME.

*Your still posting here, meaning that your obviously still alive, and as such have and are eating food on a regular basis.

*Youv obviously got some time for recreation or, again, you wouldn't be posting here.

Thus, the mere fact that your posting here on a daily basis proves that your life is actually pretty good. much better than 99% of the worlds.

....so how is it that Bush=Bad? i think its just because he's a Republican, and your searching for VALID reasons to dislike him.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> I just dont understand :lol:


It's all right, I'm sure you're used to that. It's never stopped you before.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

...its just because he's a Republican, and your searching for VALID reasons to dislike him...

SERIOUSLY...YOU NEED A LIST OF REASONS?


----------



## jacks (Dec 2, 2003)

"SERIOUSLY...YOU NEED A LIST OF REASONS?"

Yup.

The Dems did a poor job of choosing their candidate. They had much better candidates to choose from, but what do they do, choose the most liberal Senator out there. The guy is as fake as they come IMO. You almost wonder if the Dems wanted Bush reelected by choosing such a poor candidate(yeah right), I think they had others who would have beat Bush for sure.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

I agree they had much better candidates to chose from, I guess they will have Hillary in 08.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

jacks,

In all fairness the Republicans did a poor job of picking their candidate as well. Kerry is a flip-flopper and Shrub is a schmuck. Which to choose? It is certainly a case of picking the lesser of two evils.

I am simply amazed by some people's rabid support of Bush, even though the economy is in shambles, his domestic policies are non-existent, and he is foreign policies are a disaster. Is this really the guy you want to be president? Do you really think that he will do better the second time around? We need to look beyond any single issue and look for who is best equipped to lead this country. Bush has proven that he is incompetent. That's not hate of a Republican, that's my assessment of his judgement and lack of accomplishments to date.


----------



## jacks (Dec 2, 2003)

Will someone please prove the economy is in shambles. It sure doesn't look like it when I go fishing and see 50k and up of toys at the marina. It sure does not seem like it when I see Fargo and Bismarck booming. The last year the US had taken on some 1 million new jobs. The market is not great but it's not bad either. 9/11 was a big setback to our economy and it has taken a while to rebound.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

racer66 said:


> I agree they had much better candidates to chose from, I guess they will have Hillary in 08.


OMG !!! SHOOT ME NOW !!!!


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

"It is certainly a case of picking the lesser of two evils."
And since Kerry is a full of crap and has no experience he must be less evil? He has never been president, if he would win then after 4 years we could decide who is "less evil" But until that happens thats a pretty invalid reason for voting for kerry.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

So you are saying that the incumbent should always be voted back in simply because they know (hopefully) the ropes of the presidency? That is a crock.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Here's SOME of the list...of the "bad" things that have happened during Bush's tenure.

Ready?

1. The US had one of the biggest surpluses in the budget four years ago. We now have the biggest deficit ever.
2. The US is, according to recent polls, more divided now by partisan lines, race, creed and income than four years ago.
3. The US job market is in the crapper.
4. Racial profiling has been instituted as a "safety precaution" 
5. Bush said it at a rally himself yesterday. "We will not have a volunteer armed forces." (Talk about your all-time Freudian slip)
6. The white house has become a puppet stage for oil and big business.
7. Many of the economic trend indicators for each quarter in the past year have been at consecutive lows. 
8. Plans to open up drilling in natural preserves for game like caribou, moose and other species, are in the works to help foster...what else...the oil industry.

Now list 8 good things that have happened in the last four years under the current leadership. Twins winning the AL Central three straight years DOES NOT COUNT!!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

9. Proliferation of reality-TV shows is at an all-time high. uke:

(Joke there...I'm not all excited about either candidate, but I don't think I can deal with Bush anymore. God help him, I hope he did the best he could, between all the vacation days and lack of communication with the public, he should have been well rested to do so!)


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

It's tuff isn't it nj.... I would like to vote Dem because traditionaly they are better for the working class of people and the Republicans are more for big money. It seems like our choices are worse every election.

We need a complete house cleaning of all existing elected officials somehow. Thats the only way I can see to make these people get back to representing us to Washington instead of Washington to us. F--- the feds and their tainted idea of Democracy. 8)


----------



## Buckshot (Nov 5, 2003)

1. I'll agree with number one, Bush isn't as fiscally conservative as I'd like him to be.
2. Thats good for the country, I can respect a liberal who at least stands up for what they believe in, no matter how skewed their perception of reality is. In time, their views will be proven wrong. What I don't understand is the undecided voter, There are pretty clear sides established on where the candidates stand (except for Kerry, he'll stand wherever he can fool another person into voting for him) Did you see him on his hunting expedition? Don't let this fool you, look at his record.
3. The U.S. job market is in the crapper???? The unemployment rate right now 5.4%. I wouldn't call that in the crapper. If I recall economics correctly somewhere around 3% is considered almost zero unemployment. Has something with the way they tally. There will always be people in transition from job to job.
4. Racial profiling as a safey precaution...why not, How many 80 year old Norweigin-Americans were involved with the 9-11 attacks.
5. Whether he meant to say it or not, I think some service to our country isn't too much to ask. Not everyone needs to serve in the military, but there are other options that allow your dutiful service to help out.
6. "A puppet stage for oil and big business"... I've seen first hand what Bush's tax cuts have allowed us to do in small business and it has helped tremendously.
7. Housing is booming, jobs are being created. You must have a pessimistic view on everything you hear. I'm known to be guilty of that myself, but I've taught myself to look at the bright side of things. Trust me you will be a much happier person.
8. Don't complain about being dependant on foreign oil then.
9. We've liberated approx. 35 million people from dictatorship.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Economy is so damn bad that I sold the 2 houses I owned, one was an investment that I rented, and bought a bigger house, 4 stall garage with heated floor. Damn it I wish this economy would get better


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm quite sure that someone bought a luxery yacht today as well, that doesn't dictate how the rest of the country is doing, however.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Look out MT, the sky is falling. :lol:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Tell that to your vice president, if we vote Kerry, the terrorists will set off a biological or nuclear bomb inside one of our cities. Give me a break.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I wonder how much influence a president has on the wars we fight and their outcomes. It seems there are many people watching over war for us, I hope the military is in charge of war after it has been started. The president surely acts upon advice from alot of people we have never heard of. What I'm coming up to is the US won't crumble no matter who is president as long as the mainstream public keeps it going. I don't like Bush's oil interests and I don't like Kerry simply because he is a flake who has shown no real conviction on anything (for sure, I think, maybe).


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

racer66 said:


> Look out MT, the sky is falling. :lol:


careful racer....if mt looks up to see if the sky is falling and kerry were to stop and look too mt might break his nose.

pointer


----------



## jacks (Dec 2, 2003)

NJ, You are just worried about Tort reform.LOL

I really don't know why people are saying the job market is in the crapper because that in not true. In the last year Bush has made some improvements. Bush inherited a economy that was on the decline, and then nobody wants to admit how much 9/11 effected are economy. Why is that?


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Well we know who was all for giving nuclear fuel to terrorist nations, no worries though MT, I am sure if Kerry becomes pres. he'll get the UN to protect us. :eyeroll:


----------

